# Pro angler fishing app



## Snookhunter52 (Apr 1, 2019)

I got an email from ODNR about their new "Pro Angler Fishing App" app but it's only available through iPhone. I heard they'll be coming out with one for android soon. So Apple users, is the app any good?


----------

